# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  βουλα βαρκιζα- ολη η παραλια. καντε κατι επιτελους!

## mikemtb

Μετα απο homework επι το χαρτη (wind), ανακαλυψα τα εξης. ο tserts #10120 βλεπει ΟΛΗ τη βαρκιζα, εκει υπαρχουν 8-9 ατομα, ολο και καποιος θα μπορεσει να κανει bb και να βγει μετα αγ.μαρινα (σε μενα δηλαδη-ειμαστε 7 ατομα) Very Happy (μεσω κομβου 'test ert').
Οπως επισεις βλεπει και τον petsat #12131 για περιοχες σαρωνιδα και κατω!
πιο κοντα ειναι ετσι, παρα απο αιγινα, ε? Wink
τι προτεινετε?
μπορω να βοηθησω σε εξοπλισμο και χρονο...

----------


## papashark

Mετά από βόλτα στον κόμβο tserts (πριν από καιρό), εκεί που έχει τις κεραίες του δεν βλέπει Βάρκιζα, όταν και αν θα καταφέρει να επεκταθεί στην κεραμυδοστέγη του, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει....

----------


## mikemtb

μακαρι... υπομονη! απο αυτη... διαθετουμε μπολικη!!!  ::

----------


## Maximus

::   ::  εγω περιμενω 2 χρονια .....papashark ale3i sorry που δεν μπορέσα να ειμαι στισ 18-19 ιανουαρίου στο meeting ...τοτε δεν εμπαινα στο site ειχα αραξει με dsl αφου δεν επιανα wifi πουθενά.
το ξαναείδα τώρα πεφτω επανω στα AP σας.....αντε να δουμε.
εχω το linksys wrt54G δεν δουλέυει το modem του όμως το ςιρελεσσ μια χαρα... για αρχή καλά είναι....τα αλλα με 50eyro πιστευω να τα αποκτησω. θα σας πω νέα...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Mετά από βόλτα στον κόμβο tserts (πριν από καιρό), εκεί που έχει τις κεραίες του δεν βλέπει Βάρκιζα, όταν και αν θα καταφέρει να επεκταθεί στην κεραμυδοστέγη του, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει....


Μπορεί να πάρει ένα routerboard που είναι μικρό μιας και δεν θέλει να ασχημήνει την αισθητική του σπιτιού, να το βάλει στην ταράτσα με ένα panelακι και να το ενώσει με UTP με τον main router του και να παίξει με VLAN.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Να επισημάνω μόνο ότι τα panels που είναι της μόδας (24dbi) είναι αρκετά χειρότερα από κανονικά 80άρια κάτοπτρα και θα πρέπει να αποφευγονται. Συγκεκριμένα η απόδοση τους είναι τουλάχιστον -5db σε εκπομπή και λήψη και ο κέντρικός λόβος τους αντίστοιχα μεγαλύτερος.

----------


## mikemtb

ενας φιλος ειχε στησει παλια ιστο 18 μετρα μεσα στο νεκροταφειο της βουλας, για ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο. (crazy fm). εχει κλεισει αρκετο καιρο βεβαια, αλλα ο ιστος εκει ειναι, αν εχει κανενας ακρη να παρουμε ρευμα, (ισως απο καποιο τωρινο αναμεταδοτη που λειτουργει), εχω ετοιμο routerboard σε κουτακι και μπαταρια και 2πιατα.  ::   ::   :: 

εχω βαλει δικιμαστικα τον 13142

(πανο, να δω ποτε θα βρω χρονο να περασω να παρω τον τροφοδοτη μου  ::  )

----------


## yippee

Γεια σε όλους 

Εχω στην περιοχη Βάρης access point WAP 54 G linksys.

Και θέα καταπληκτική όποιος θέλει να με βοηθήσει να το στήσουμε το 

σύστημα ειμαι παρόν και σας περιμένω!

Μπορείτε να μου στείλετε email

----------


## RpMz

Λίγο ξεθάψιμο του topic...
Μηχάλη κοίταζα πριν το wind και για δές την διαδρομή λιγάκι..

Bouka (#10032) - gfoxtrot2 (#10990) - dimitris (#9583)

O bouka είναι client στον sv1bjr και δεν τον ξέρω, και δεν ξέρω εαν έχει προοπτηκές για κόμβο, αλλά ισως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.. Όσον αφορά στον gfoxtrot2 δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος, και ο Dimitris είναι δικό σας κόμβος ενταγμένος στο κομμάτι σας..

Ίσος κάτι μπορεί να βγεί...

----------


## mikemtb

> Λίγο ξεθάψιμο του topic...
> Μηχάλη κοίταζα πριν το wind και για δές την διαδρομή λιγάκι..
> 
> Bouka (#10032) - gfoxtrot2 (#10990) - dimitris (#9583)
> 
> O bouka είναι client στον sv1bjr και δεν τον ξέρω, και δεν ξέρω εαν έχει προοπτηκές για κόμβο, αλλά ισως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.. Όσον αφορά στον gfoxtrot2 δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος, και ο Dimitris είναι δικό σας κόμβος ενταγμένος στο κομμάτι σας..
> 
> Ίσος κάτι μπορεί να βγεί...


καλη χρονια ρε φιλε καταρχην με υγεια και σταθερα links!!
πολυ καλη ιδεα, με τον gfoxtrot2 ειχα στειλει μνμ, με πηρε καποια στιγμη στο κιν (αυτο κατι μηνες πριν), ειναι ραδιοερασιτεχνης, ψηνεται, κλπ. αλλα δεν ειχα νεωτερα απο τοτε. ασε που με ειχε παρει με αποκρυψη... θα ξαναστειλω μνμ, μπας και γινει τιποτα. εν,τωμεταξυ, που και που περναω απο το σπιτη,. αλλα ειναι με λουκετο,.. δεν ξερω, θα το κυνηγησω παντως οσο μπορω. ο 9583, ειναι δικος μου φιλος, δε το σηζυταω, μπορεις εσυ οποτε εχει χρονο, να βρεις τον Bouka; ειμαι προθυμος να συνεισφερω σε εξοπλισμο, (αν κολλησουμε εκει).
CU, ενημερωσε με για το οτιδηποτε! kisses

----------

